# Stop the basting, mopping, and spritzing. Just cut it out.



## bacardi (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/stop_basting.html


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2010)

While this sounds good and it may be scientifically proven to be true.. are folks really gonna stop playing with their food while it cooks? Probably not
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Interesting read indeed.


----------



## bacardi (Sep 20, 2010)

Good point!  See the majority of people saying they spritzed XXX times.  The most important thing to remember if you choose to spritz is to increase cooking time 10-20 minutes per spritz, depending on your smoker.


----------



## plj (Sep 20, 2010)

I strongly agree with that article.

Jeff, I understand your point, but I respectfully disagree. Knowledge works wonders, people do change behavior.  Take this forum for example... the knowledge gained here has changed the way many of us (myself included!) do things, for the better.


----------



## corn cob (Sep 20, 2010)

The article is full of holes ~~ Misinformation, opinion, myths, some elementary truths that have nothing to do with basting/mopping.

To keep my blood pressure under control...My last comment on the diatribe will be....

Kool-Aid...THINK before you drink!!

Cheers!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2010)

No worries.. I was being slightly humorous with that statement. I do agree that we all learn as we go and should never stop learning better ways of doing things.
 


plj said:


> I strongly agree with that article.
> 
> Jeff, I understand your point, but I respectfully disagree. Knowledge works wonders, people do change behavior.  Take this forum for example... the knowledge gained here has changed the way many of us (myself included!) do things, for the better.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 20, 2010)

Corn Cob said:


> The article is full of holes ~~ Misinformation, opinion, myths, some elementary truths that have nothing to do with basting/mopping.
> 
> To keep my blood pressure under control...My last comment on the diatribe will be....
> 
> ...


I sure don't want your blood pressure to spike but I'm very interested in your dispute. This has the potential to be the conversational thread of the year. It's a concept that goes against the way 90% of us smoke meat. Let's shoot it full of holes or discover scientific fact that will help us make a higher quality product.

@ Bacardi... thanks for posting the link. By posting it, does this mean you subscribe to this theory? Or just throwing it out for conversation? I have to say, I'm totally on the fence about it. It makes sense... but then, how could it be that so many BBQers have been getting "wrong" for so long??


----------



## abigail4476 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, it depends on the meat and the desired outcome, IMO.  Some meats you want to crust up, so mopping/basting might not be the best idea.  Others can develop a significant taste difference by the application of a mop throughout cooking--and science aside, that's just what my mouth told me when my tastebuds weighed in with their opinions.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

In spite of the link posted, Meathead still recommends a mop recipe elsewhere on his site, with instructions to mop every hour while cooking.  So is he opposed to it or not?  Actually, the article clarifies that he's only opposed to mopping with thin solutions that roll right off the duck's back, so to speak.  He still supports marinading prior to cooking, basting with thicker sauces, heavily spiced basting solutions and glazing toward the end of cooking.  

From the article:_  _

_"*We are adding some flavor. Maybe.*  Thick barbecue sauces, like Kansas City style sauces, have tons of flavor and they sit right on the surface and stay there. They bring a lot to the party. But they should not be added until the last minute. Read my article on Saucing Strategies. Some bastes, especially those with lots of salt and sugar and spices will form a layer of flavor or even seep into open pores. But thin bastes like beer or wine or apple juice usually don't have much flavor, and don't penetrate very deeply. If we've marinated the meat, we've probably gotten about as much flavor into the meat as you can. The tradeoff for this small amount of flavor can be negated by the bad things that can happen by basting. Especially on thick cuts of meat like pork shoulder or beef brisket."_


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Sep 20, 2010)

i've never been a spritzer on anything, it comes down to if you like to spritz then go ahead, if not then dont bother.  I dont spritz for the sole reason that I lose too much heat in the chamber by opening it up, plain and simple. In my opinion, if you foil your meat anyway, spritzing doesnt add much....some good info on the site, like a few of his recipes.  Interesting reviews on smokers.  That is what is great about smoking, do it how you like your food to come out.  Kinda like brining....I hear everyone hear rant and rave about doing it.  I personally dont care much for it and prefer injecting...and it still comes out juicy and tastes great....everything is about personal preferences.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 20, 2010)

bump... there has to be more opinions on this.... surely??


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2010)

"We don't need no stinkin' spritz"- editor of the Dry Gulch Saloon Review.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 20, 2010)

i the past i haven't spritz, mopped,or basted.....but recently i have tried an olive oil/margrine baste on my ribs (only) a little past the 1/2 way mark with good results. i don't care for a "water" based liquid like beer/juice etc. cuz i don't want to wash away any fat.


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 20, 2010)

I will say that with the smokers I have, and how they run, I do like to rotate my food. I've noticed much more consistant and improved results with that. At the time when I rotate I'll spray on some apple juice for a number of reasons.

One of the more interesting things I've found is that my Cheery Kool-Aid rib rub + an hourly spray of liquid allows the rub to turn into a thick paste almost a sauce. I contribute that to the kool aid + liquid mixing together. Its not quite a sauce, and not a bark, but some weird inbetween.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't spritz.. Tried it a few times and found that not only is it a pain in the butt, but it wreaks havock on my drum and my chargriller (which is too small and thin to handle the blowout of smoke). I have found that my best meast come out when I wring my hands and resist opening the lid. For ribs on my drum, I'm going in the direction of not foiling at all. I just don't think it's necessary and i want to avoid the temp spike that happens twice. 

As far as the article, I agree with most of the information, and appreciate what the author is trying to express. There's more than one recipe for a boiled egg so it's up to each individual to cook as they like.

I do apply any sauces at the end as mentioned. This is the best way to please the crowd and make it appear that you smoked tailor-flavored ribs just for them. Just remember to take the brush from the plainest sauces to the sweeter ones then to the spicey ones..

Who would baste meat with a marinade or sauce that had raw meat in it without boiling first? That was a rediculous remark in the article..


----------



## alblancher (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not a spritzer, I'm a mopper.  I recycle all those drippings that fall into the aluminum pan I place under the meats.  After mopping a couple of times with the basting sauce of choice the drip pan has normally accumulated a pretty concentrated menagerie of rub spices, baste and meat drippings.  A little apple juice to deglaze and back onto the meat it goes.


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 20, 2010)

The article makes sense to me.  I just started smoking so I'm not married to any particular method yet.

One observation, however: even if spritzing adds time to the cook (which can be partially offset by temporarily opening the vents a little ahead of time), there's no big harm done there.  So it takes a little longer *shrug.*   If we were in a hurry we'd be using the grill.  (LOL) 

And maybe the article underestimates the intereaction of thin spritzing agents like apple juice with the rub, and also with the meat juices.  And if your spritz has alcohol (say, whiskey, for example), that's another whole subdivision of Flavor Town that doesn't appear on Meathead's map.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 20, 2010)

wntrlnd said:


> The article makes sense to me.  I just started smoking so I'm not married to any particular method yet.
> 
> One observation, however: even if spritzing adds time to the cook (which can be partially offset by temporarily opening the vents a little ahead of time), there's no big harm done there.  So it takes a little longer *shrug.*   If we were in a hurry we'd be using the grill.  (LOL)
> 
> And maybe the article underestimates the intereaction of thin spritzing agents like apple juice with the rub, and also with the meat juices.  And if your spritz has alcohol (say, whiskey, for example), that's another whole subdivision of Flavor Town that doesn't appear on Meathead's map.


Well said...

I still don't have a strong opinion one way or the other. But I sure am glad Barcardi got it going.


----------



## bacardi (Sep 20, 2010)

Smoke_Chef said:


> By posting it, does this mean you subscribe to this theory? Or just throwing it out for conversation? I have to say, I'm totally on the fence about it. It makes sense... but then, how could it be that so many BBQers have been getting "wrong" for so long??


I think half my posts have been anti-spritzing posts, lol.  Many say "my 3-2-1-ribs are tough, I spritz every 45mins, should I spritz more?".  Repeatedly I mentioned all smokers are not alike, an electric like a MES suffer heavy heat loss compared to a ceramic BGE and if you choose to spritz, to increase your cook time. 

The real question is why spritz?  Softens the bark, most of liquid evaporates and increase the cooking time.  If you want to add flavor spritz AFTER the ribs/butt are done and off the smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2010)

To each their own I sometimes spritz and sometimes don't. As for adding time to the smoke that would depend on the smoker. Many spritz when the smoker is open to add charcoal or wood. As like many things in smoking its a matter of personal preferences


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2010)

I spritz sometimes and sometimes I just don't fool with it. I want it to be a hands off kind of thing. Other times, it's cherry juice and grape juice mixed 50:50 and I as well as others can definitely tell a difference in flavor. Some of the flavor and sugars do stick and it affects the outcome no doubt.

Whether I spritz or whether I don't does not affect the bark on the meat that I cook.. maybe I'm doing something else along the way that remedies that problem but I can tell you that the bark is good regardless and is not soft in any way. I can say this of a certainty when using the ECB, the WSM, the GOSM, the Bradley, the MasterBuilt and my big wood fired horizontal offset on a trailer.

The only time my bark is soft is when I wrap it in foil or cover it in some way so that steam is able to play a part in the tenderizing process.

I can only refer to how things affect me when I am cooking.. I certainly cannot speak for other folks' experiences.

As far as cook time.. if low and slow is the game that I choose to play then time is of no concern most of the time. I have always been aware and ok with the fact that every time I raise the lid I am probably adding about 10-15 minutes. That's just more beverage and more time in the lounge chair.. maybe an extra nap if I'm lucky
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I understand the concern that's been raised however I just don't see it as a concern and based on my personal past experience and what I have logged, I will continue to spritz anytime I'm in the mood to do so. It just works great for me and I would be doing myself a disfavor *in some instances* to cut out that step.

I'm just speaking of my personal experience.. if your experience is different then by all means do what works for you. That's what makes this so fun!!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm usually too busy spritzing myself... or having the grandkids doing it... they do love the water pistols...!


----------



## richinct (Sep 21, 2010)

I stopped doing it, turns my bark into muck. I don't see that it does much good, just sits on the outside of the meat.


----------



## stircrazy (Sep 21, 2010)

When I started smoking about 15 to 20 years ago (although it was on a BBQ with indirect heat and home made smoke packs I threw on ever hour)  I never knew about spritzing, mopping ect.. hell I didn't even know I was smoking, just thought it was slow cooking with inderect heat. 

but because I never did thoes things back then I still don't do it.  I tried mopping with a rib roast once but I didn't think it turned out as good as when I just left it alone.  even now when I do things, I don't even sause them, I just warm up the sauce and serve it on the side.  for me I just love the flavor of the meat and the rub is all I need.

after all why go through all that trouble just to hide the flavor with a sugar sauce.  but that is just my opinion.. my dad on the other hand things the sauce is the main ingreadent in BBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## wildflower (Sep 21, 2010)

if your looking, your not cooking         I rub the meat, put it in the smoker and go to sleep!!!


----------



## dick foster (Sep 21, 2010)

EXACTLY!! I can't agree more.

Shut the door and leave it shut till the thermometer says it's time to take it out. PERIOD!!

Rub it and let it sit over night. Take it out of the fridge and let the chill come off the meat as the smoker warms up to temp. Then put the meat in the smoker, close the door and leave it closed till it time to eat. 

Yes. you should let the meat sit around for 30 min to or an hour or so after you take it out and before you pull, slice into or chop it. You can even foil towel wrap and put it in a cooler for a while if you like. Just don't be messin with it while its tryin to cook. 

Playin with it might even cause blindness ya know.


----------



## pokey (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I'm a newbie to this smoking game, but the first two pork butts I did, I didn't spritz and they came out great. Nice bark, good flavor, plenty tender and moist. I could see no reason to change how it was done. My attempts at brisket have been unsuccessful, but the more I think about it, foiling is likely the answer, not basting. Meathead made sense to me.


----------



## danielh (Sep 21, 2010)

I've pretty much got to where i only mop the smaller cuts.  Ribs, chicken, etc..  A good mop is a MUST for even decent smoked chicken IMO.  And its still better open pit.

Butts, brisket, chuckies, etc (thicker cuts, for sure anything i'm pulling and want a good bark on), it almost doesnt seem worthwhile.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 21, 2010)

I spritz lightly and in general like to tell myself that it's an opportunity to add a another layer of flavor.  More than once I have not had the chance to do it and can't say that I saw a big difference.  98% of what I do is bb's


----------



## jagerviking (Sep 22, 2010)

I have done both, and tend to lean towards the non spritzing ways. On things like chicken, turkey, ribs and pork loin, I use a pan next to my fire with apple juice and beer.


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 22, 2010)

I've only spritzed once, and I'll never do it again.  It just makes the bark soggy which is exactly what I *don't* want.


----------



## pignit (Sep 22, 2010)

The only thing I spritz is my ribs. I don't open the smoker to do it... I only do it when I have to open it for something anyway and I use strawberry margarita mix. It's very concentrated and since I don't use sugar in my rub it does give the final meat a color I didn't get before using it and a twang I didn't have before. I've tried to eliminate anything that doesn't have to be done without effecting the results.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 22, 2010)

The one thing that I like about my Lang is the quick recovery time from when I have to open the door. Lately, I've been busy (Ma Dutch says "distracted) doing other things and haven't done a lot of spritzing. I'll spritz if I have the chamber door open adding stuff or taking stuff off or giving the WBB a stir. Now if I was using the GOSM, I'll spritz the meat everytime I add wood chunks to the fire box since there is just the single door for the whole unit.


----------



## bacardi (Sep 22, 2010)

DanielH said:


> I've pretty much got to where i only mop the smaller cuts.  Ribs, chicken, etc..  A good mop is a MUST for even decent smoked chicken IMO.  And its still better open pit.
> 
> Butts, brisket, chuckies, etc (thicker cuts, for sure anything i'm pulling and want a good bark on), it almost doesnt seem worthwhile.


Until you try it side by side, one moped, and one unmopped you cannot tell for sure.  The pro's de-bone thighs, remove the skin, scape off the fat from the underside of the skin, put the skin back on. This gives chicken the impossibly crisp skin that mopping/spritzing ruins.

 


Carpetride said:


> I spritz lightly and in general like to tell myself that it's an opportunity to add a another layer of flavor.  More than once I have not had the chance to do it and can't say that I saw a big difference.  98% of what I do is bb's


Try spritzing at end, after it's off the smoker. The layer of flavor you crave will not be evaporated, burned off or hinder your bark, it will be concentrated :)


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Sep 22, 2010)

ive always been a spritz and foil person with spares and backs.  i have a nice rack of spares that will be smoked on friday and even before reading this thread i was going to rub and smoke for 6 hours, no foil or peaking.  im also a convert to crisping up the ribs on a low flame propane grill while adding a BBQ sauce once they are done smoking.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 22, 2010)

Last brisket I did turned out great. No foiling, basting, mopping or messing around with it.

Just watch the temp and give the piece of meat what ever time it may need. Some take a long time others don't.


----------



## marlin009 (Oct 5, 2010)

This thread has certainly cleared up the spritzing question for me, or not, but definitely one of the two.


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2010)

If you have the MES and use the water pan and keep it from going empty. you don't have to spritz or mop for moisture. At least i don't. Once i get it up to temp if i open the door i get a meat flavored facial from the steam.

 If you are spraying or mopping for flavor ou can just put the mop liquid in the water pan .

 It took me awhile to figure out i can get all the flavor and moisture i need w/o opening the door .

 The MES is really bad about heat loss when the door is opened . Especially the older 800 watt like i have. And it takes forever to recover.


----------



## bacardi (Oct 5, 2010)

eman said:


> If you have the MES and use the water pan and keep it from going empty. you don't have to spritz or mop for moisture. At least i don't. Once i get it up to temp if i open the door i get a meat flavored facial from the steam.
> 
> If you are spraying or mopping for flavor ou can just put the mop liquid in the water pan .
> 
> ...




I would to comment on your statements.  Meat is not a sponge absorbing liquid thrown at it thus you're not adding moisture by mopping or spritzing; wrapping in foil will increase moisture.  If you mop for flavor, you soften the bark and most mops contain 95% or more of water which evaporates away, if the goal is to increase flavor, make a more flavorful rub or sauce.  We simply just want to make mopping/spritzing work, but it doesn't.  :)


----------



## jongonz70 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok. So i also read this article and find that there are good points to be made from it. However, as stated before, Man (and woman) has been smoking/ bbqing for ages. and they have been spritzing/ mopping for a long while now. i am sure that this study is not the first since the science of cooking meat this way has started. I am still very new to the smoking world and in fact my first time spritzing a meat is today. i am going to make my own opinion on this topic over the time and experience i accumulate. Everyone has there opinion and in my eyes... (again this is my opinion on the article) the person who wrote this article's opinion is not to spritz/smoke. I will update with my experience of spritzing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2010)

Jongonz70 said:


> Ok. So i also read this article and find that there are good points to be made from it. However, as stated before, Man (and woman) has been smoking/ bbqing for ages. and they have been spritzing/ mopping for a long while now. i am sure that this study is not the first since the science of cooking meat this way has started. I am still very new to the smoking world and in fact my first time spritzing a meat is today. i am going to make my own opinion on this topic over the time and experience i accumulate. Everyone has there opinion and in my eyes... (again this is my opinion on the article) the person who wrote this article's opinion is not to spritz/smoke. I will update with my experience of spritzing.


Best way to do it, form your own opinion--That's the one that matters.

You can listen to others about safety stuff, but still do follow up checking, and when it comes to flavor & moisture things, do your own experiments. Just because one guy says you have to foil, or you have to spritz, and another guy says sternly "Shut the door & leave it alone!" doesn't mean any of them are right or wrong, it just means they are loud & think they know best.

Now suit up, You're going in,

Bear


----------



## marlin009 (Oct 5, 2010)

I think if it weren't called spritzing, more people would like it. There's probably some closet spritzers out there. I've always spritzed, all three times. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm doing 6 racks of BB's to take to the UF game Saturday. I may not spritz, and even thought of doing a 2-1-2, or no foil at all. Decisions, decisions.

One thing is for sure, as with the Bucs games, the tailgate will probably be the best part.


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2010)

Bacardi said:


> I would to comment on your statements.  Meat is not a sponge absorbing liquid thrown at it thus you're not adding moisture by mopping or spritzing; wrapping in foil will increase moisture.  If you mop for flavor, you soften the bark and most mops contain 95% or more of water which evaporates away, if the goal is to increase flavor, make a more flavorful rub or sauce.  We simply just want to make mopping/spritzing work, but it doesn't.  :)


No where did i say meat absorbed moisture . In fact it loses moisture when cooked . That is why i said that you could just put liquid in the pan. If the air in the smoker is saturated w/ moisture then less will cook out of the meat. 

I don't cook for judges . i cook for me and mine. i really never have worried bout smoke rings or bark . Just the doneness and taste at the end.

 And i never use sauce as i have never smoked anything i wanted to hide the taste of.

 My bil on the other hand has never tasted good smoked meat as he has to drown everything in sauce b4 tasting it.


----------



## erik (Oct 7, 2010)

I spritz my pork shoulders, ribs, and chicken. I see no proof in that article that I'm doing nothing or harm in doing it. I definitely can taste a difference vs no spritzing or basting. Now on brisket, spritzing and basting seem to add little to the process, IMHO.

If you're seeing a soggy bark or not enough bark forming, then you're spritzing too much and/or too early. I always like to spritz in the last half of the cook. I'm looking for that bark to take in just a little bit more flavor. But that may be the key: Just a touch of flavor. I'm not looking to add major components to the flavor profile or keep it moist with spritzing or basting. So I'm not doing it every hour on the hour. Just when I'm cracking the lid anyway. To check temps, or hit the next stage of 3-2-1/2-2-1 ribs, etc.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 7, 2010)

On my Reverse flow I will spritz on the temp spikes and wont spritz the first hour or so.


----------



## eman (Oct 7, 2010)

HMMM

I just went back and re read the artile and the writer does a pretty good job of covering his butt.

 There are alot of maybes and probablys in that article.

 If ya ask me, I'm going to tell ya the way i do it.

 I may do a few things as test that i wouldn't tell someone else to do. but they will never be posted as what worked for me once may not work twice.


----------



## bacardi (Oct 14, 2010)

eman said:


> No where did i say meat absorbed moisture . In fact it loses moisture when cooked . That is why i said that you could just put liquid in the pan. If the air in the smoker is saturated w/ moisture then less will cook out of the meat.
> 
> I don't cook for judges . i cook for me and mine. i really never have worried bout smoke rings or bark . Just the doneness and taste at the end.
> 
> ...




My suggestion is try smokin' without spritzin'/messin'.  Fact is the majority of people add a bbq sauce or some sort of dressing to their post-smoked meat.  The minority who doesn't prefers a super-heavy bark.  So you are in a minority of a minority which is no means a bad thing, but don't be upset if your bil or others do not follow in your footsteps.  Where all brainwashed by Chili's marketing: Babyback, fall off the bone, BBQ sauce ribs :)


----------



## dick foster (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a thought. By spritzing you are loosing heat each time you open the smoker to mess with it. That much is just plain common sense, undeniable and needs no justification or further explanation.

By opening the smoker and loosing that heat you actually end up extend the cooking time over what it would have been.

By extending the cooking time you are drying out the meat more than you are helping it with the spritzing.

It's much like "the more I hurry and the faster I go the behinder I get."


----------



## sqwib (Oct 18, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> Here's a thought. By spritzing you are loosing heat each time you open the smoker to mess with it. That much is just plain common sense, undeniable and needs no justification or further explanation.
> 
> By opening the smoker and loosing that heat you actually end up extend the cooking time over what it would have been.
> 
> ...


That all depends on the heat recovery time.

If you have a extremely Quick heat recovery time no harm no foul.

My reverse flow can be opened for up to 15 seconds before heat loss becomes an issue.

But if its opened 30 seconds or so, it may take up to 2-3 minutes to recover, that is why I only spritz on temp spikes for long smokes.

Now my GOSM is a whole different animal, I will only spritz if adding wood for smoke and water for the water pan. I don't just PEEK anymore.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 18, 2010)

Just put the meat in shut it and leave it shut. I don't care what you do, if you open it up you're gonna loose heat no matter if it does get back up there quick. It's simple physics.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 19, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> Just put the meat in shut it and leave it shut. I don't care what you do, if you open it up you're gonna loose heat no matter if it does get back up there quick. It's simple physics.




Boy! if that's not a blanket statement. Of course you will loose some heat (heated air) that is in the chamber at the time.

There are times when I feel you should open the smoker, like burping out some nasty smoke or a temperature spike, on my Reverse Flow anyhow.

On my GOSM I need to add water or wood, on long smokes and that's when I'll spritz.

What about the folks that swear by foiling, should they abandon that practice as well. What about checking the water pan on water smokers and adding wood chips/chunks, checking temps with a thermapen, removing foods like ABT's and fatties that are done a lot sooner than a 10lb butt for example.

What about the Q-Views on here, without a quick peek and snapshot we would never get to see those beautiful pictures of the food being smoked.

The point I am trying to make is, you can not lay down a blanket statement like that, and its posts like that that doesn't help the good people on this forum.

The cook just needs to know his smoker and take caution if he chooses the path of the Mop/Spritz, so be it.

IMHO


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

That's what makes this site the greatest site on earth:

Everybody does things differently.

Sometimes I spritz, sometimes I don't.

Sometimes I foil, sometimes I don't.

I never spritz until the meat has been cooking for an hour & a half, so I don't destroy the possible bark I got started with my rub.

I make "step by steps", and put them in my signature for people to look at. I know if I make it easy for someone to try something, it will give them confidence to give it a try.

I never tell them they have to do things exactly the way I do.

I study posts by many guys & gals on this forum to come up with the things I do.

Most of my smokes are from a compilation of a whole lot of posts from a great number of fellow meat smokers on this forum.

The only people I don't listen to are those who think they know everything, and think their way is the ONLY way.

Smoke on Guys & Gals, and don't forget the Qview,

Bear


----------



## dick foster (Oct 20, 2010)

"like burping out some nasty smoke" LOL

You gotta be pulling my leg. Now that's what I'd call a blanket reach.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with Bear. I know that's a shocker. LOL!

But.....

ain't nothin' Gospel but the Bible!

I do so many things folks would consider bass ackwards it ain't funny. But, if we did everything the same then it wouldn't be any fun. Oh, I am a bastin' mo fo and can't imagine not doing that. Just sayin'!!! And besides, I have a special bowl I use for basting and I wouldn't know what to do with it if I had to stop, it's my good luck bowl.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 20, 2010)

have a confession to make...

I'M A PEEKER


                          




I cant control my self I love playing with my food.

I take care of my food better than My kids.

I bathe my food in glazes and spritzes.

I am forever checking their temps.

I play with them a lot, turning and moving and stirring.

I will take them out and wrap them in foil and warm towels.

I love taking pictures of them.

And I enjoy them at dinner time.

I really enjoy Smoking/Cooking/Grilling/Campfire cooking etc...

I enjoy it because I do it MY Way.

I have learned a lot on this forum and would love it if I could personally shake everyones hand who has helped me on my low and slow journey.

Come on you know your a peeker...admit it!!


----------



## dick foster (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL funny pic. Aren't those called PEEKERS though.


----------

